# All Slavic languages: Slang



## Maja

I was thinking about slang and how it affects our everyday speech. I use some expression so naturally, that when I am in a conversation with some elderly person, I have to try real hard to find a substitute for them. Does this happen to you too?
 I guess that every town, city, area, country has its own slang, but I am interested in most common expressions that are widely used and known to all. 
The ones are am using  are:
"*bre*" (exp. emphasis); "*ma važi*" (yeah  right); "*opušteno*" (take it easy); "*zakuni se*"  (you don't say/no way);  "*trip*" and variations "tripuješ",  "istripovao" (trip/tripping); "*kul*" (cool);  "*trulo*" (lame); "*smaranje*"/"smor"  (boring); "*jeee*" (cropped version of the curse f**k, but it  doesn't sound as bad as the full form)...

I am particularly interested in Croatian (just for comparison), but other Slavic languages are also more then welcome! So shoot...


Thank you  all!


----------



## beclija

You are underestimating... there is an entire brach of word-formation reserved for slang use, like when you add Latinate endings on Slavic stems the result will nearly always more or less slang - like "zafrkancija" or "glupirati se"


----------



## Insider

Hello!

I'm not very good in bookish Ukrainian language.  It's not high time for me to use slang. But seriously speaking sometimes it just came out from myself, but I'm making effort to protest on it. 

I prefare literary language, because the youth is using slang widely and I object on it.  And its always make a good impression, no matter what the age of your comrade is when you're trying not to use slang.

In your list, mentioned above, I haven't found something which sounds or written similary to Ukrainian. Maybe, this one is a bit related:

кльово [kl'jovo] - cool

Insider


----------



## cyanista

Some time ago we had a looong thread on Russian slang, so, if someone's interested: click.


----------



## Maja

cyanista said:


> Some time ago we had a looong thread on Russian slang, so, if someone's interested: click.



Thank you for the link!


----------



## Maja

beclija said:


> You are underestimating... there is an entire brach of word-formation reserved for slang use, like when you add Latinate endings on Slavic stems the result will nearly always more or less slang - like "zafrkancija" or "glupirati se"


I don't follow you...


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> Some time ago we had a looong thread on Russian slang, so, if someone's interested: click.


Thanks!  I haven't seen this thread before.


----------



## Maja

Insider said:


> In your list, mentioned above, I haven't found something which sounds or written similary to Ukrainian.


Sorry, I probable wasn't as clear. Many of these  expression also have their "regular" meaning + the slang one. So:
*bre* - this is only a particle (I think that Bulgarians say  "be")
*ma važi* - regular (važi-  right, OK); slang (yeah right) 
*opušteno* - regular (relaxed);  slang (take it easy) 
*zakuni se* - regular (to swear, take an oath);  slang (you don't say/no way)
*smaranje/smor *- regular (from  "zamoriti" - to tire, fatigue);  slang (boring);*
trulo* - regular (rotten);  slang (lame)
*trip* - only slang,  tranliteration of "trip"
*kul* - only slang, tranliteration of "cool".


----------



## Etcetera

Maja said:


> I was thinking about slang and how it affects our everyday speech. I use some expression so naturally, that when I am in a conversation with some elderly person, I have to try real hard to find a substitute for them. Does this happen to you too?


I don't like slang as such, and I try not to use it. Of course, it doesn't mean that I feel that disapproving of using slang, I *can *use some expressions from time to time, but not so often.


----------



## Aldin

In Bosnia we usually say BOLAN-m;BONA-f(similiar to BRE,but actually has a meaning similiar to JADAN=weak,poor,miserable).And we use BA to emphasise
e.g.
Ma on ti je BA jedan veliki ...
Pusti me BOLAN
Ma oladi BONA


----------



## Maja

Aldin said:


> In Bosnia we usually say BOLAN-m;BONA-f(similiar to BRE,but actually has a meaning similiar to JADAN=weak,poor,miserable).And we use BA to emphasise
> e.g.
> Ma on ti je BA jedan veliki ...
> Pusti me BOLAN
> Ma oladi BONA



I know about them, although, as far as I know, those are expressions that  almost everyone uses, regardless of age. 
More "slangish" expression would be  for instance "treba" (girl), right?


----------



## !netko!

Maja said:


> I know about them, although, as far as I know, those are expressions that almost everyone uses, regardless of age.
> More "slangish" expression would be for instance "treba" (girl), right?


 
Yeah, I heard that ''treba'' originated in Bosnian. We use it quite a lot in Croatia. You don't use it in Serbian?


----------



## Maja

!netko! said:


> Yeah, I heard that ''treba'' originated in Bosnian. We use it quite a lot in Croatia. You don't use it in Serbian?



No, we use the term "riba".


----------



## !netko!

Maja said:


> No, we use the term "riba".


 

I think I heard that one. Older Croatian generations also use(d) ''mačka'' (cat) or ''koka'' (chick), but it's mostly ''treba'' now.


----------



## beclija

I heard mainly "mačka" and "riba" in Slavonia, and "treba" in Bosnia.
What about words to call a friend? I've heard it's "pajdaš" in Zagreb (which sounds very strange to me...), in Osijek "léga" is typical, in Bosnia "jaran" or sometimes "burazer" - is there anything more slang than "drug" in Serbia, or is there any special Dalmatian expression?


----------



## Maja

beclija said:


> I heard mainly "mačka" and "riba" in Slavonia, and "treba" in Bosnia.
> What about words to call a friend? I've heard it's "pajdaš" in Zagreb (which sounds very strange to me...), in Osijek "léga" is typical, in Bosnia "jaran" or sometimes "burazer" - is there anything more slang than "drug" in Serbia, or is there any special Dalmatian expression?



Yeah, the word for friend is "ortak", although same say "brate"...
Older generations in Serbia also used "mačka", "cica", "ženska"... bur nowadays is usually just "riba". For a guy --> "tip".


----------



## !netko!

In Croatia you can jokingly say ''kompa'' for a friend. ''Mi smo kompa'' can mean ''we're friends''. When you talk about your friends you call them ''frendovi'' (male and both genders) and ''frendice'' (female). In Dalmacija, from what I've heard, friends call eachother ''prika'' or ''brale''.

Concerning the expressions for a girl, an attractive girl is called ''komad''. The same goes for an attractive guy.

When you talk about men in general they are ''tipovi'' or ''likovi'' and women are ''tipuše'' and ''likuše'', or, derrogatory ''babe''.

@maja:  ''cica''? That sounds pretty rude. Is it?


----------



## Maja

!netko! said:


> Concerning the expressions for a girl, an attractive girl is called ''komad''. The same goes for an attractive guy.


Sometimes you can hear "dobar komad" in Serbia as well for a good looking girl or a guy. 


!netko! said:


> When you talk about men in general they are ''tipovi'' or ''likovi'' and women are ''tipuše'' and ''likuše'', or, derrogatory ''babe''.


We also say "kakav lik!" (but usually referring to his good character, humor, or smt cool that he/smt she did) or "neki lik mi je rekao..."


!netko! said:


> @maja:  ''cica''? That sounds pretty rude. Is it?


It is nowadays, but I think that in the past it was used to refer to a good  looking bab'. 
However, today we usually use it as a pet-talk when talking to a little girl, like: "Ona je prava cica/ šmizla/ nameštalica" (if a little girl likes to dress nicely, wear nail polish, etc.)


----------



## !netko!

In Croatian ''cica'' means boob. That's why I'm asking


----------



## beclija

netko: I have never heard "likuše", but to my experience "lik" can refer to women as well, as in "ona je pravi lik". More or less equivalent to "baš je faca".
In Osijek, you'll hear "frendica" way more often then "frend", i guess "lega" is to serious a concurrence...

What about pandur/murjak or any other expressions for police?


----------



## !netko!

''Likuša'' and ''tipuša'' are young slang, prevalent in the speech of young people, and I'm not really sure whether they're used beyond the area I live in, now that I think of it. 

Here at least, we don't use ''lik'' exclusively in the meaning ''e koji si ti lik''. It also means guy in general, as in: ''vidjela sam jednog lika kojeg poznajem''(I saw this guy I know). Likuša is simply the somewhat clumsy and very slangish feminine form: ''vidjela sam jednu likušu koju poznajem'' (I saw this girl/woman I know).

About the police: I'd just say policajci or panduri, ''murja'' sounds very''purgerski'' (Zagreb-sounding). I also heard pajkani, but it's not really popular.


----------



## beclija

Murjak purgerski? I learnt it in Bosnia (besides drotovi).


----------



## Maja

!netko! said:


> In Croatian ''cica'' means boob.


Really???

For the police we say: policajci, panduri, murija, pajkani, drotovi and kerovi (offensive like an English term "pig", especially at football games ).


----------



## BaraniskoDyskoteka

in Polish:
*opušteno - spoko (abbreviation from "spokojnie" "calmly")*
*jeee - in Polish is the same meanng word biggining with it but I will not say it..because someone will beat me...*


----------



## Maja

BaraniskoDyskoteka said:


> in Polish:*jeee - in Polish is the same meanng word biggining with it but I will not say it..because someone will beat me...*


Really? Same in Serbian...


----------



## beclija

I remember hitch-hiking in Poland on a Sunday morning with some guy who apparently was still drunk from the last day, and the only thing i understood was that he was swearing at the lines in the middle of the road (because they where apparently in the wrong place for his terms) - I remember k*rva, something j*b-, and a few other words I understood all too well. So, yes, it will be easier to understand swearing than most other Polish. I survived, though...


----------



## !netko!

beclija said:


> Murjak purgerski? I learnt it in Bosnia (besides drotovi).


 
Really? I was just making a wild guess. I suppose I'm a bit paranoid cause of all the purger slang invading every pore of the Croatian language 

How was the word accentuated in Bosnia?

*@maja: *Yeah, that's the slang word for breast, along with ''sise'' etc.
What words do you use in Serbian?


----------



## Maja

!netko! said:


> *@maja: *Yeah, that's the slang word for breast, along with ''sise'' etc.
> What words do you use in Serbian?


Well, just "sise" but that is not really a slang, or "sifoni" (pejorative and offensive term for big breasts).


----------



## rocknrollmary

Hello ! 
I only know few words of czech, and I think "prdlouši" is a kind of slang word, because I cannot find any translation of it.
does anybody have an idea of what it means ?


----------



## WannaBeMe

I come from Prijedor and Banja Luka. My generation use realy , realy lot of slang ( We are 
"88" generation) ;
We don´t use any _bre_ or _ba_, well it can be heard in "Džesi ba, sha ima?" but thats all.
We use a lot of _buraz_ or _brate_;
Koji lik/tip/tipun (what a guy)
Koja likuša/tipunka (what a girl)
Do yaya (great); 
Ajmo na fu-ka/ će-pi (Let+s go to a drink);
Very popular "šatrovački" : you just inverse almost every word or just one you want to stress;
Ala brate/ te-bra (wundering...)
Vo-zdra (this uses my professor too...hehe)
Aj vidimo se...odgovor: Ak´ se ne vidimo upalićemo svijetlo;
Banja Luka...Bendželajk;
stari- (father)
stara- (mother)
bemti- (the same as jeee)
sereš / ne seri - (don´t lay) (I am so sorry but the thread is so, the words are there to use them)

And many, many , many other terms off abuse, but it´s another thema.


----------



## Mišo

rocknrollmary said:


> Hello !
> I only know few words of czech, and I think "prdlouši" is a kind of slang word, because I cannot find any translation of it.
> does anybody have an idea of what it means ?



It could be "crapper", "farter", alternatives are "prďola" and "sráč". Blankly, expletive.


----------



## texpert

A derivation of *prdlý *(silly, dotty, dummy), *prdlouš* would be limited to infantile conversations only.


----------



## Mišo

texpert said:


> A derivation of *prdlý *(silly, dotty, dummy), *prdlouš* would be limited to infantile conversations only.



To me sounds "prdlouš" even more like "cissie" or "bugger".


----------



## texpert

Bugger is close but way too "adult" word. Prdlouš is baby dummy looney..


----------

